# New Honda: 3 FRONT SEATs



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Not a joke. A passenger auto with 3 fronts seats? six in total?? Am I dreaming. Nope. Looked @ it, sat in it a few days ago. The French rep told me that there will be a worldwide distro on this one. The first shot was taken off the site, and the others right off the streets of Cannes! Take a look:


























Sorta been looking for this from Honda.... Very curious.

H!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

That's amazing, way to go Honda and the Domestic manufacturers wonder why they are getting killed by the Imports it's innovation like this that's why. Good shots and thank you Ohenry.

Laterz


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks dude...

Oh yea, for more info:Honda.fr


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

*seating config*

Above sight is in french. Here is the seating config for those who can't find it.

http://www.schiedel-webb.com/photos/seating.gif


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

If Honda does release this here I'm going to be screwed when I have to pick my next car but a challenge that I want.

Laterz


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

looks like a mazda 3/suzuki aerio/honda odyssey combo to me... i've never been keen on van-resembling cars...

i do like the front grill, but it's just so BIG and awkward-looking from the side-rear shot... meh...


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

This car is not about looks or style. It's about packing 6 adults into a reasonalby small vehicle for the commute to work. Something like a mini mini-van.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

*Innovative?*



K_OS said:


> That's amazing, way to go Honda and the Domestic manufacturers wonder why they are getting killed by the Imports it's innovation like this that's why.


Ask anyone over 30 if they think a car with three seats in front is innovative. 

How about a 1964 Pontiac Parisienne or a 1969 Buick Skylark or a 1974 Chevy Caprice (or any of hundreds of cars that were manufactured before individual front seats became the norm).


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

nxnw said:


> Ask anyone over 30 if they think a car with three seats in front is innovative.
> 
> How about a 1964 Pontiac Parisienne or a 1969 Buick Skylark or a 1974 Chevy Caprice (or any of hundreds of cars that were manufactured before individual front seats became the norm).


And where are they all now? rusting away like the POS's they are, by the looks of these new Honda's they are small and economical something that to this day still escapes the domestic manufacturers.

Laterz


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm trying to figure out how to hump my slightly oversize a$$ over that outside seat with it's nice velcro-like cloth upholstery so I can get into the middle seat while trying to keep my fashionably short skirt from riding way too high up my queen-size thighs and dragging my clunky-healed fashion boots along with me, clutching my briefcase and obligatory handbag for the commute to work  

I'm thinking it wouldn't be a pretty sight.

In the old bench-seat 65 Pontiac days, the upholstery was leather-like and the seat was, well, it was like a bench, so you could just slide over. This deal with the three bucket seats looks like a nightmare for anyone not athletic or over 100 pounds.

And supposing you did find 3 north americans athletic enough to scouch in there, there just isn't room shoulder to shoulder to fit in the available space.

Just my 2¢ worth

Margaret


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

I never liked having three people squished into a front seat, even back in the days when the cars were big and wide. I LOVE a comfy bucket seat with lots of elbow room. I don't see how this three seat setup would be comfortable for the driver. I also suspect that these seats are more narrow and flatter than the ones we're used to. Looking around at how many cars have more than two people in them, I can't see this being a big hit. If you have a large family, you'll need both lots of seats AND cargo room. This mico van wannabe won't do the trick. It's an econo-commuter for car poolers. My reaction, anyway.


----------



## MacNoob (Oct 29, 2004)

@winwintoo;
On the contrary, it sounds like it might be quite the pretty sight! ;-)
MacNoob


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I believe the Toyota Avalon had a bench seat option. Great for drive-in snuggle-ups. Too bad there aren't any real drive-ins anymore.

Bucket seats just don't have the same parking factor. "Ooh, is that the parking brake or...."


----------



## m_gear (Jul 12, 2004)

SkyHook said:


> My favorite was my AMC Hornet (the Bond model but with the straight 6), because it had that strange cab-wide tray across the bottom of the dash panel. Held a ton of crap and never fell out. I believe much Detroit iron had the same feature.


Is this:








And this what you mean?

That huge valve cover kinda reminds me of my car!


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

MacNoob said:


> @winwintoo;
> On the contrary, it sounds like it might be quite the pretty sight! ;-)
> MacNoob


It's cold in Winnipeg isn't it, MacNoob, and you haven't seen a miniskirt since last September - trust me, seeing me hoist myself across bucket seats in a micro-mini automobile is not the sight you've been waiting for   


....but thanks for the vote of confidence anyway  

Margaret


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

> POS is way too harsh. Don't forget that the entire world was making large sedans at the same time. A large car can still be joyful, no matter how lacking in utility today.


The whole wolrd at the time wasn't making big cars just the NA manufacturers.

for Example just some of the more popular models from Europe and Japan and they weren't that big.
Austin/Morris Mini
Fiat 500
VW Beetle
Innocenti Turbo
Honda 600 GT
Toyota Corona
Morris Minor
BMW 2002
Mazda 1300
Datsun 1200

The Europeans did make some big cars but they were few and they generally went to the rich.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I couldn't even imagine a third seat in my 100" wide motor home, never mind in a Honda. Driver comfort would be non existant, would it not?


----------



## Griller (Jan 17, 2002)

Yeah, Honda didn't innovate anything here, *but* it looks like they did re-invent the idea of seating 3 people in the front row of a car, a la the 'bench seat,' which hasn't really been done effectively or affordably in recent years in a car. The '95 Toyota Avalon had a bench, newer Avalons don't and Avalons aren't really priced for most buyers, they're also not the greatest looking --- this Honda looks like it will appeal to many more people because of it's price and styling which, while not trend setting, uses popular/contemporary styling.

The major exception here is that Honda is providing each person in the front row with a comfortable and secure bucket seat (as opposed to the middle passenger sliding from side to side on a bench seat).

It's an intelligent use of space by Honda that's for sure.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I dunno. It definitely has a certain _niftiness_ to it. But personally I don't see any remarkable benefit in having three bucket seats in front. Looks like the middle one would be a bit hard to get in & out of. And to speak heretically, the 3/4 view from the rear is somewhat reminiscent of the Pontiac Aztek e.g. somewhat hulking and ungainly. It'll probably look nicer in person though.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Everytime a six seater car comes to the market...
We get yet another car that makes it to the most stolen car hotlist.

I wonder why?
(Rhetorical question)

Dave


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

Innovation in cars is lost by most North Americans. Cheap gas continually allows us to want bigger cars not to mention our ever increasing girth. Call Honda bland, boring, what have you but they are the leaders in innovation in packaging, and technologies. Presently looking forward to the possibility of buying the Accord hybrid.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

One good thing about the three seats in front is that, should you and your significant other temporarily be on each others' _insignificant_ list, the middle seat will serve as The Neutral Zone.  

Anyway, whenever this vehicle hits our market I bet that, like most vehicles on the road today, you'll rarely see more than the driver and perhaps one other passenger on board whether it's rush hour or not.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

The Doug said:


> One good thing about the three seats in front is that, should you and your significant other temporarily be on each others' _insignificant_ list, the middle seat will serve as The Neutral Zone.


There's a great reason for getting one 

She invades your space and you move back,
She assimilates your room and you move back,
the line must be drawn here and no further!!!! 

Laterz


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

K_OS said:


> And where are they all now? rusting away like the POS's they are, by the looks of these new Honda's they are small and economical something that to this day still escapes the domestic manufacturers.
> 
> Laterz


 I thought innovative meant a new idea, as opposed to an old idea now adopted by Honda. I'll have to get a new dictionary.


----------

